# VW FAST mascot



## BlkBurg (Feb 3, 2010)

wuts up guys/girls im new to the forum but a proud owner of a 2010 wolfsburg jetta. i was wondering where i could purchase one of the "FAST" mascots??


_Modified by BlkBurg at 4:13 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## mercury26 (Aug 20, 2004)

Keychain version or the one in the box? I might sell the one in the box. I received it for free when I purchased my GTI. Keychain version is available at dealers part counter.
Cheers,
Chuck


----------



## CapitolDubber (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: (djsaint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsaint* »_Keychain version or the one in the box? I might sell the one in the box. I received it for free when I purchased my GTI. Keychain version is available at dealers part counter.


Last I checked the keychain is also in the DriverGear catalog (vw.com)
There's also Fast Jr, smaller than the original but a standalone larger than the keychain .. If you look at the Summer 2009 catalog its in there.
I got one for the holidays but my mom ordered it online from some dealer


----------



## craesq (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: VW FAST mascot (BlkBurg)*

I'll sell you mine - brand new never opened in box. $60. Let me know if interested: [email protected]
Thanks, Chris


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: VW FAST mascot (BlkBurg)*

There are a number of the Fast Juniors on eBay (as well as being available at your Volkswagen dealer). These are a nice size. Bigger than the keychain but smaller than the full size collectible that was given away with the cars. I picked up one of these for my own VW toy and memorabilia collection some time ago.
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_n...l1313


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2005)

*fast jr*

We have them available but Volkswagen no longer makes them. if you want one get it fast 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-FAST-JR-...parel_Merchandise&hash=item23261e806f&vxp=mtr


----------

